# Blending mineral powder over BB cream?



## Bcteagirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I love my new Laura Mercier mineral powder. I was gifted with a Marcelle BB cream.

  Can you wear powder over the BB cream, or are these meant to be used seperately? Last time I tried it came out looking a bit cakey, but perhaps I need a better blender. I have been just using my Quo foundation brush for blending.

  If this isn't a no-no, would this be something a brush should do, or a beauty blender? I am a bit more comfortable with brushes.

  If a good brush would work, what Sephora-sold brushes would you recommend? Makeup Forever is holding a brush event late next week, so this may be a good time for me to pick up a brush that would be good for this particular type of blending.

  Sort of new to this after being a mascara-lipstick only kind of girl during university, so I appreciate any help!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 18, 2013)

You can wear powder over a BB cream. I wouldn't use a beautyblender to apply the powder, though. Or a flat foundation brush.  You want a powder brush. Some examples...  http://www.sephora.com/130-large-powder-brush-P382378?skuId=1536184 http://www.sephora.com/126-medium-powder-brush-P382377?skuId=1536168 http://www.sephora.com/154-buffer-blush-brush-P382415?skuId=1536283 (this says it's for blush, but you could use it for your setting powder) http://www.sephora.com/128-precision-powder-brush-P382429?skuId=1536176 http://www.sephora.com/146-flat-blush-brush-P382414?skuId=1536242 (again, you could use it for setting powder) http://www.sephora.com/124-powder-kabuki-brush-P382383?skuId=1536150  (I linked to all MUFE brushes since you're going to the event. Any brushes with shapes similar to those I linked to would work, IMO.)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you very much, this is a great help!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 19, 2013)

I always use Mac's Loose Mineral Foundation over CC Cream. I use a Kabuki and try to apply really thin layers. If you get the dreaded cakey look I'd suggest misting some Fix+ over your face.  BB creams tend to have more coverage than CC creams - I always set mine with Nars' Light-reflecting powder (applied with a really fluffy powder brush). Hth!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Also great to know, thank you!


----------

